# The Walking Dead Coming to HHN 2012



## Bruzilla (Jun 3, 2011)

My son showed me an article yesterday that said the producers of The Walking Dead have made an agreement with Universal Studios to create a Walking Dead haunt at Halloween Horror Nights this year. Greg Nicotero, the guy who does all the zombie effects, is making duplicate prosthetics for all the popular zombies (like that half-girl bike zombie) and they'll be doing up actors with them. The haunt will include walkthrough sets of the hospital, the camp site, and other scenes from the show.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

luv walking dead, would luv to see hhn

the walk-through sounds amazing

amk


----------



## ozfest43 (Jun 27, 2012)

That is awesome! Can't wait until season 3 starts!


----------



## justd (Aug 16, 2010)

that sounds awesome! loveee the show!!


----------



## Madhatter00 (May 24, 2012)

Did the article say which HHN? Orlando or Hollywood?


----------

